# Exit pen?



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

What is the pen that would end your pen collecting? Right now my daily long writing pens are a Lamy 2000 and a Leonardo Momento Magico. I always thought that I would end my collection with a Pelican 800 but lately I've been entertaining a Montblanc 146 or even a Pilot custom 823. I use my pens for long writing so I don't really want a massive pen like a MB 149 or Pelikan 1000. (I have a Lamy Dialog 3 that I quite like but don't use as much because of the heft.

Which of these three, Pelikan 800, MB 146, Pilot Custom 823, would you go for as an exit pen? What is your exit pen?


----------



## Eciton (Apr 29, 2021)

And so the circle closes! 

I wrote this blog earlier this month inspired by the use of 'exit watch' on this very forum:





Forget the 'grail' pen... what's your 'exit' pen? | UK FOUNTAIN PENS


The idea of the grail pen should be very familiar to anyone in the pen community by now, although of course there’s still room for disagreement about what exactly the term means. To me, it’s the pen you’re (currently) obsessed with, that’s tantalisingly close but just out of reach, whether due...




ukfountainpens.com





Those three pens are pretty close competitors. Personally I feel the 800 and 146 feel more solid and lasting than the 823. I find the section and the threads on the 800 to be somewhat uncomfortable and Pelikan's nibs have never suited me. My vote would be for the 146 in Platinum trim.

My exit pen? Well, I discuss it in the blog above, but the Lamy 2000 is pretty close to being 'the only pen you need', IMHO.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## gregsassinator (Oct 24, 2019)

I was deep into the fountain pen buying and selling a few years ago. I still have about 20 or so pens, but my buying pretty abruptly ended right after I got my Pilot Custom 823. I’m not sure if there were external factors at play (I was reading more about motorcycles at the time and then later got into watches), but that pretty much ended it for me.

There have been a few pen additions since then, but they were gifted to me. 

Now how the heck do I find the “exit watch?”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

gregsassinator said:


> I was deep into the fountain pen buying and selling a few years ago. I still have about 20 or so pens, but my buying pretty abruptly ended right after I got my Pilot Custom 823. I’m not sure if there were external factors at play (I was reading more about motorcycles at the time and then later got into watches), but that pretty much ended it for me.
> 
> There have been a few pen additions since then, but they were gifted to me.
> 
> ...


If the pilot finished you out maybe you should be looking at Seiko/Grand Seiko 😂


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16207079


cretan


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

JunkerJorge said:


> cretan


I don't think he's from Crete but I could be mistaken


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

JunkerJorge said:


> cretan


*cretin.


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

kritameth said:


> *cretin.


Ha. I never knew it was a different word. I always assumed the etymology was from the isle of Crete.

Who's the cretin now? (Me)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The 800 could be an exit pen for me


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Something cool from sailor, probably.


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

I put my 146 in rotation every once in a while and love it. Could easily be a exit pen. It writes beautifully, has an ink window, good balance, and distinctive.


----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

longtimelurker said:


> Something cool from sailor, probably.


I have a pro gear and it's not really my cup of tea. Too much feedback. I live a glass smooth feel like my Lamys.


----------



## gregsassinator (Oct 24, 2019)

JunkerJorge said:


> If the pilot finished you out maybe you should be looking at Seiko/Grand Seiko 😂


Hmmm, you might be onto something here! 🤔


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Aurora Optima in solid sterling.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I much prefer the MB 146 to the other pens mentioned. The 146 has a broader range of nibs available than the others. I dislike the transparency of the 823 and the vac filler and the nib choice is a dull as dishwater F-M-B. Pelikans have more QC issues, a more limited choice of nibs and are boring writers. I also find the m800 to be a bit back heavy. I prefer to use my m800 nib units in an Indian eyedropper.

MB B & BB nibs are more or less stubs, so there’s line variation. You can still get oblique nibs for the 146. Last but not least, the modern 146’s ergonomics are excellent.

However, as someone with several 146s, i can tell you that it’s not exactly an exit pen. 

What would be? Maybe a red ripple Waterman 7 pink, or an OS Wahl Decoband with a flex nib, an MB 139 in BB or…


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Why do you want to exit? Where's the fun in that? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

I think the Nakaya I'm waiting on (ordered back in July) might be my last fountain pen for a bit


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Not an "exit pen" in the sense "I got it! now I'm not going to buy any other one" but the fact is that since I got my Montblanc 136 some two years ago, no other pen has entered the box.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have four M800's, a Pilot 823, have used but never bought a 146 and have two Lamy 2000's - one in Makrolon and one in stainless steel. I also have a Visconti Medici Rose Savrano.

None of them have made me want to "exit" pens. Just set a reasonable limit and roll with it. I bought a 32 pen box and once it is full, I have to go to a "one in/one out" rule. I'm at 25 now, if you count the one I'd like to sell, but just haven't yet (Lamy Aion).

My next pen will be from Ryan Krusac and then I'm getting a Pelikan M1000. After that...I _think_ I'll be done. We'll see...


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

It should have been one of my earliest purchases, a Pelikan 600 green stripe. But, dozens of pens later, I don't see an end in sight. Same with pocket knives, I could have stopped with my CRKT Ripple, but no. . . .


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Herb1953 said:


> It should have been one of my earliest purchases, a Pelikan 600 green stripe. But, dozens of pens later, I don't see an end in sight. Same with pocket knives, I could have stopped with my CRKT Ripple, but no. . . .


I fell down the same hole with knives, but climbed back out very quickly. It cost me a Microtech Ultratech, Spyderco Amalgam, and a Spyderco Paramilitary in Maxamet, but I'm safe now. I already had 6 or 7 good knives I never carried, so I recognized what I was doing and backed off quickly.

The Microtech is my EDC though, so not all was a waste, lol.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’m not as ‘into’ pens as I know I could be (addictive, single focus personality, very susceptible to rabbit-holes!), I have intentionally stopped looking at them, reading about them, even thinking about them, or I know I’ll end up with a(nother) interest I don’t have the space, time or funds for!

Saying that, of my modest collection, I find I gravitate to two pens, and would be happy with just those two, a Pilot Vanishing Point (great everyday, comfortable and smooth enough for some longer writing too) and a “Pilot 823”, actually a Wing Sung 699, it’s just so damn comfortable I could write all day! The only downside is the ink capacity, I have to wait a long time if I feel like a change of colour.

I think one day I might lash out and get a _real_ Custom 823, maybe with an FA nib, then I’d stop thinking about them again… for another decade or two…


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I have had a few pens and enjoy writing with a fountain pen...I went MB , Pelican and most of the regular suspects, enjoyed their ranges from top end to bottom, and in my experience, in terms of consistent quality and reliability, Pelikan prove to be the best...a pelikan 800 is my exit pen, not too big, but just big enough, and gorgeous and high quality...easy to interchange nibs...its just overall the best balance IMHO and personal experience 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dairygold (Nov 29, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I’m not as ‘into’ pens as I know I could be (addictive, single focus personality, very susceptible to rabbit-holes!), I have intentionally stopped looking at them, reading about them, even thinking about them, or I know I’ll end up with a(nother) interest I don’t have the space, time or funds for!
> 
> Saying that, of my modest collection, I find I gravitate to two pens, and would be happy with just those two, a Pilot Vanishing Point (great everyday, comfortable and smooth enough for some longer writing too) and a “Pilot 823”, actually a Wing Sung 699, it’s just so damn comfortable I could write all day! The only downside is the ink capacity, I have to wait a long time if I feel like a change of colour.
> 
> I think one day I might lash out and get a _real_ Custom 823, maybe with an FA nib, then I’d stop thinking about them again… for another decade or two…


Love the Pilot 823


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

I hope my watch collecting has ended as I have 7 good watches and can only wear them one at a time. I can't count the number of good pens I own but still I add to that number regularly. So, clearly, an exit pen doesn't exist for me


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Herb1953 said:


> I hope my watch collecting has ended as I have 7 good watches and can only wear them one at a time...


You poor thing, how did you lose your other arm?  

(Apologies in advance if you do actually only have one arm, it would be like me to make a comment like that to the wrong person!)


----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a friend who double-wrists but as an old curmudgeon, I am prohibited from doing so.


----------



## topslop1 (May 11, 2008)

This is totally backwards, but I ended up going for a baron fig.. then a mont blanc.. and then somehow found myself out of the game with a handful of G2's. 

The nice stuff stays at home, the G2's go on the road with me and I'll be damned they write really well..


----------



## GConn (Oct 27, 2014)

I believe in the existence the exit pen/watch as much as I believe in Santa Claus and area 51.

Eh.... can't discipline myself, so I gave up a long time ago with anything I collect. I'm not a hoarder, however: I can stop selling, but I cannot stop buying every now and then.

If an exit pen exists (for me) it would be a pilot 823. Out of all my fountain pens, pilots seem to consistently be the most smooth on paper. Those and Omas/MB.


----------



## B.Kohr (Mar 31, 2021)

A) What kind of nib do you like? I really enjoy my FC desk pen, but the nib is a bit dry.
B) 823 is a great choice. (High volume writing. Kinda mimics the Lamy 2000, but easier to use. I had a custom grind on my 2000 and like how it writes, but find it hard to keep the nib level)
C) So is the VP ( carry pen, for limited writing, and with washable ink, as the residue will get on your shirt)
D) Platinum 3776 - great, durable pen/one to fill with permanent inks. 
E) Preppy - do an eye dropper cream version, and fill it will the ultra-permanent inks/iron gall, etc. can get some very unique colors, and makes clients comfortable when signing documents.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Hmmmm. For me it would be the Montblanc Einstein LE or the Namiki dragon emperor. Maybe.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

As there are WIS, there are FPIS and I think I am one of them.
I love acquiring classic vintage pieces, working on them (just general cleaning, re-sac'ing, maintenance, lubricating, etc...) and seeing what the fuss is all about.

I do have several, I wouldn't say "exit" pen as I've never "exited", but "this is gonna occupy me for a while" pens.

Vintage Waterman's #7 with Red keyhole nib, 70's Montblanc 146 with 14C nib, Pelikan 400NN, Aurora 88 sterling silver, Parker 51 with '47 nib.

Pens like watches seem have their own individual character which allows me to enjoy different pieces depending on moods and tastes at the moment; just as there are dive watches, sports watches, chronos, dress pieces, and the so called GADA watches.

However, my most used pen has to be either my Montblanc 220P or Lamy 2000; EDC pens, I guess equivalent to GADA watches.


----------



## Aldus Pagemaker (9 mo ago)

I have been through many, many fountain pens from the major manufacturers in my life. Never found my exit pen, or “grail“ for that matter – or did I ? – see end of my reply.

To keep my reply as brief as possible, I will stick to the 3 choices you mentioned. 
I would recommend the Pelikan 800 out of the three. I must admit that I have a soft spot for the Pelikan Souverän Series. Inkflow is one reason. And thanks to the easily removable of the nib & feed they are easy to maintain on the long run.

However, it is a very personal thing. I just wonder how the Pelikan 800 would work out for you since you mentioned long writing sessions. Personally, I found them too large for that, especially with the cap posted. But that is just me.

I can’t speak for the Pilot 823, as I never owned or handled one.

As for Montblanc – the larger one (149) was my only pen for most of my earlier years. I would not have touched anything else (except for Pelikan). It took me years to realize that the 149 is indeed an oversized pen.
The smaller Montblanc 146, however, could be just perfect for you.

I left Montblanc behind (in the early 1990ties) not so much for rational reasons. Rather, I was just disgusted with the turn the brand Montblanc took. To explain: I grew up in Hamburg/Germany where Montblancs are manufactured. In the 1970ties and 80ies you could just walk into their building with a beyond repair 149 (that you got for a song in a pawnshop) and the friendly lady at the Montblanc reception desk would give you a brand new one in exchange. At no charge whatsover. Sure, this is a rather extreme example – but in general, at the time Montblanc was all about writing instruments – for actual writing tasks, and the management staff took pride in their products and service.

Obviously, I do not expect that kind of mood and service in this day and age from most companies. No illusions about that. But the extreme turn of the Montblanc towards a luxury goods brand turned me off for good.

My exit pen? Yes, in fact I do have one: the humble Waterman Carène in Black GT, fine nib. Again, it is a very personal thing. For me the Carène has just the right heft, balance, size, ink flow – you name it. Plus, inlaid nibs grew on me over the years – an acquired taste, so to say. It all started with those magnificient workhorse pens made by Sheaffer – at the time when Sheaffer was still Sheaffer. But that is another subject …


----------



## RCS1300 (Sep 8, 2021)

I do not believe in an exit pen. Rather, I prefer collecting many different well made pens - ballpoints, roller balls, and fountain. Each of these different pen types has a reason for being.


----------



## setch (4 mo ago)

I already found my white buffalo, the parker 75 cisele. I chased that pen for years with others that I thought would 'scratch the itch', and it never worked. So, I finally bought it used and sold the others...totally happy since then.


----------



## tsbrown (Jul 24, 2008)

I started with Lamy Safari’s. Added Kaweco sports and Dia2 (prefer the latter), Twisbi, Diplomat, and a couple others. My exit pen is the Lamy 2000. I don’t want or need anything else since I swapped the medium tip for a fine and sapphire blue ink. It’s everything I need in an everyday pen. Many other very fine and very beautiful pens out there, but I’m not interested. YMMV.


----------

